# Axis Penta



## CBACH22 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey im thinking about putting these on my yellow 05 unless the black and yellow porsche edition fit might does those let me know what you all think thanks.
Axis Wheels - Staggered wheels, Axis Super Hiro, Axis Halo Pinstriped wheels, Axis Oldskool, Axis Gravity, Shine, Axis Hiro, Axis Reverb, Axis Penta and Matrix. 15 inch Scion wheels, Staggered wheels for 350Z, Infiniti G35, BMW 5 series.

also do the cls wheels fit perfect on are car since alot have then although made for a bmw


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Those are some mighty nice wheels. You gonna stagger your set up? I think they would look good on yellow. Good Luck and happy shopping


----------



## CBACH22 (Oct 17, 2008)

yea most likely stagger them but does ne one know or think the black and yellow will fit


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Those look very good but will be alot of work to keep clean and shiny.


----------

